# Floating Clovers



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Got sum Tetras from the LFS and they came with one or two of these tiny little clovers looking things that float at the top of the tank, now about 25% of the surface is covered in them. I like them, I think they add some good dimension the tank but my question is.......What are they?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

duckweed!!!


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

How ironic is it that I find out that my floating flora is nothing more than weed on 4/20.............


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

That duckweed will take over and its hard to get it all out of your tank.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I like duckweed. It is very good at eliminating nitrogen waste. It is good for your tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Some like it, others don't. It is hard to completely remove from your tank but lots of fish love to eat it.


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it would get sucked into my over flow tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Overflow on a planted tank? What size tank? I am interested of you use and setup.


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

I mean my overflow box. I have a 55 gallon tank with platy's and guppies, ghost shrimp and some ancheris (sp).


----------

